# DDO wont start



## pyro_the_cow (Mar 24, 2011)

dndlauncher.exe - Application Error

Application has generated an exception that could not be handled.

process id=0xa40 (2624), Thread id=0xa44 (2628).

Click OK to terminate the application.
Click CANCEL to debug the application.

i hit cancel and it says

dndlauncher.exe - no debugger found

Registered JIT debugger is not avalable. an attempt to launch a JIT debugger with the following command resulted in an error code of 0x2 (2). Pleas check computer settings.

cordbg.exe !a 0x814

Click on Retry to have the process wait while attaching a debugger manually
Click on Cancel to abort the JIT debug request.

i ran dependancy walker and the following .dll showed up in red
MPR.DLL
SHLWAPI.DLL

and this message apeared
Warning: At least one module has an unresolved import due to a missing export function in a delay-load dependent module.

what do i do to fix this, the thing took hours to install and while installing the Sound files it came up with a redundancy error that i don't remember, i'm not the most skilled with computers and i'm not sure what a redundancy error is.


----------



## pyro_the_cow (Mar 24, 2011)

what arguement do i need to put into dependancy walker


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to TSF!*

Have you tried reinstalling the game? as well as making sure your firewall/anti-virus are not blocking the game.

A CRC (Cyclic redundancy error or 'redundancy error') means the algorithm which checks for file inconsistencies found a problem, mostly traceable to improper copying/installation of a CD/DVD.


----------



## pyro_the_cow (Mar 24, 2011)

yes i have, but all of this is completely useless now cause i had the game installed on my slave drive which randomly stopped showing up after i restarted the comp, the beginning bios part says its still there and functioning properly i just can't access it or even get it to show up now, so ya


----------



## pyro_the_cow (Mar 24, 2011)

and because the hard drive wont show up i can't unistall or repair install because the unistaller says "drive does not exsist" and they wont let me unistall it any other way


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

That is a problem.
go into the BIOS and make sure the slave drive is being detected, enable the drive or put it to automatic. Make sure your computer is off and unplug and attach all cords appropriately to your secondary drive, if it doesn't show up go into Safe Mode (with networking) and if it still doesn't show up then try a different data cable. If all that won't work then your drive may be broken, you can try using it in a different computer though.


For the matter of the game: can you install it elsewhere?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Just checking, is this a legit copy of the game or is it downloaded?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Redeye3323 said:


> Just checking, is this a legit copy of the game or is it downloaded?


DDO is free to play MMORPG with the option of paying for in-game extras.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ahhhhh, I get you.

I don't know what DDO stands for


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Redeye3323 said:


> Ahhhhh, I get you.
> 
> I don't know what DDO stands for


Dungeons and Dragons: Online


----------

